# need a fish ID



## Waninoko (Jan 13, 2008)

this is what the guy at the store told me to get, so please let me know what it is lol


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Is that in your turtle tank?

The pictures arn't that clear so I can't really tell if its a guppy sitting on the bottom or if its a bottom dweller fish.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

n/m, it looks either like a guppy or a female betta...

How much did you pay for it?


----------



## Waninoko (Jan 13, 2008)

its like 5inchs long! and its young. guppies get that big?


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Does it look like it crawls or walks on the rocks instead of swimming?


----------



## Waninoko (Jan 13, 2008)

it swims, not walk if food on the top if the water he goes up for it also


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Looks like a loach of some sort.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Not exactly sure of the name but I seen it in the stores before all the time.

What do you ask him for that made the guy recommend it to you?

MT-ED would probably be able to ID that.


----------



## Waninoko (Jan 13, 2008)

i dont know i just wanted to know how big it gets, and what its called. i dont recall what i said to the fish guy at the store


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

_Misgurnus anguillicaudatus_, the common Weather Loach or Dojo Loach.










Your substrate is completely wrong for these fish.

Read, digest.......

http://www.loaches.com/species-index/weather-loach-misgurnis-anguillicaudatus

http://www.loaches.com/articles/weather-report

Martin.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

not wonderful for a turtle tank mate either... unless you dont mind it possibly getting eaten.


----------

